# 686-3 6"



## tschmittel (Jun 26, 2007)

I've been looking for a revolver and on a lark put a bid on one on gunbroker. It is a 686-3 6". The seller claims it is 99% and had A+ ratings from all his customers. I bid $425. What do you guys think? Is this a fair price?


----------



## Baldy (Jun 21, 2006)

Yes and that is one gun that will last a couple of life times. I don't care how much target shooting or hunting you do it will be there. That is a very fine revolver. Good luck with it.


----------



## tschmittel (Jun 26, 2007)

Thanks Baldy


----------



## AgentV3 (Jan 28, 2008)

The 686 is probably one of the finest revolvers you can get, and $425 is a great price, good luck with it.


----------



## SigZagger (Aug 16, 2006)

At $425.00...did you get it?


----------



## tschmittel (Jun 26, 2007)

Yes sir. I gave it a real good cleaning and took to the range the next day.
I love it. I'm a new shooter and this is my first revolver. It is a lot of fun.
The gun is very accurate with a real nice single action trigger pull. Now I need a snubby, and a 1911, and well you get it.


----------



## Baldy (Jun 21, 2006)

If you never beleive anything else I ever say please beleive what I am about to say. Never ever sell that gun for any reason and one day you will know why I told you that. Best of luck with it. :smt1099


----------



## TDIllini (Jan 5, 2008)

I've been looking at getting the SW686 6" model for my first firearm. It's either that, a glock 17, or an MP9. Right now I'm leaning towards the 686 just because I know it will stay relevant for the rest of my life while I am free to try other guns I'm unsure about.

Is anyone familiar with the different variations of it like the "power ported" versions?

Hope you enjoy it!


----------



## Fred40 (Jan 7, 2008)

This is also the primary gun I'm looking at. (It will be my first handgun). Just trying to decide between the 4" or the 6". Don't really plan on carrying it......but you never know. Maybe I should just compromise and grab one of the 5" models floating around out there.


----------



## TDIllini (Jan 5, 2008)

I've seen some 5's and I like everything about them except the unfluted cylinder. I suppose I could buy a 5" model and replace the cylinder or get the existing one fluted by a machinist if it bothers me that much but I'm not sure I want to deal with that.


----------



## SigZagger (Aug 16, 2006)

*686-5 Pp*



TDIllini said:


> Is anyone familiar with the different variations of it like the "power ported" versions?


Actually, my 686-5 (no lock) is a PP. It only happened because for once in my many trips to my range, one of the employees had just put his revolver under the counter for sale. So, I knew the previous owner and it just happened to be a 6" PP. I like to longer barrels. The flame (at times) from .357 rounds shooting up out of the port is an eye grabber, but I don't notice any other big difference. Now, if you want to use it for competition shooting sports, you cannot. Ported revolver barrels are not allowed. Hopefully, with the proper loads, my long barrel 686 PP will be used for whitetail deer hunting.


----------



## Mike Barham (Mar 30, 2006)

SigZagger said:


> Now, if you want to use it for competition shooting sports, you cannot. Ported revolver barrels are not allowed.


That depends on the sport.


----------

